# insomnia



## mystikalpsychosis (Oct 19, 2014)

Im suffering from insomnia and it worsens and exacerbates my dpdr x1000. Does anyone else on here have the same issue? Is there any medications or strategies that help? It would mean a lot just seeing some responses. .


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

insomnia or lack of sleep is the WORST trigger for dp/dr. I know personally when i'm running on 5 hours or less, it's horrible. My eyes have to be wiped at least once every minute. My advice is to try some natural melatonin, plenty of us on here take it, it could help you relax, fall asleep and hopefully stay asleep!


----------



## Zekeeeeee (Feb 3, 2015)

What would be some natural melatonin?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Is there any medications or strategies that help?


Yes, for example Mirtazapine, Agomelatine or Seroquel.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

TDX said:


> Yes, for example Mirtazapine, Agomelatine or Seroquel.


What is your opinion on low dose trazodone for sleep?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

MiketheAlien said:


> What is your opinion on low dose trazodone for sleep?


I take 25 mg for trazodone to sleep, it helps immensely, Not for the falling asleep part, but for staying asleep, Just beware, it is an older drug and can cause some nasty "hangover" side effects


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I've suffered from insomnia for years.

Consistent sleep hygiene helps, things such as --


Going to bed and getting up at the same time everyday regardless of how much sleep you've had. No cat naps!
Using your bedroom only for sleep and sex
Minimizing caffeine and cigarettes in the evening.
Avoiding exposure to artificial light sources such as computer screens and tablets a couple of hours before bed
Ensuring consistent exposure to sunlight during the day
Consistent bedtime routine i.e. allow an hour to wash, brush teeth, make a hot drink, read something light, meditate, etc etc

I'm not all the way there myself, I manage about 4 hours a night when I'm working. Lack of sleep means increased depressive symptoms and DPDR, for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

Mr Watts is right, all of those definitely help!


----------



## jaiespoir (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes, I suffer from insomnia and have been a terrible sleeper ever since I was a toddler. It's really hard too because I'm a college student and do shift work. I find keeping a regular sleeping schedule helps. For example, go to bed at 11pm every night and wake up at 6am. Even if you go to bed later always wake up at the same time. Try and cut out naps as well. And always try to do things during the day that keep you moving or stimulate you somewhat. Avoid lying on your bed or couch playing on the computer or watching tv. Try taking a walk, cleaning your room/apartment, or even take up a hobby like learning to play an instrument or something. You might find it helps with the insomnia and DPDR. Distraction and carrying on with normal routines that keep you active are good for coping with DP and working at them despite the DP might wear you out a little as well and help you sleep.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

There're some great ideas already.. here's another thing I've noticed.

As you work through and heal from this illness.. the anxiety slowly naturally diminishes.. and that helps getting to sleep and staying asleep a lot.

Sleep's so important. Even though I'm nowhere near as dissociative as I used to be, and I don't need sleeping medication anymore, a couple of poor nights sleep can still take a toll on me. It's always that extra bit harder to get up and running&#8230;.


----------



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been taking Sertraline for around 4 months - could be slightly longer, my memory is appalling right now - and my sleep patterns have become awful which then in turn impacts on me the following day. I have got into the terrible habit of waking around 3am and not being able to fall back to sleep. This has increased slightly to 5am since going back to the gym. I know it is an obvious one but exercise really does seem to help. I won't lie, when I'm in the gym I can find myself becoming a little anxious here and there at being so out of my comfort zone and so horribly detached but I just concentrate on listening to the music blaring through my headphones and keep myself as grounded as possible.

I am thankfully stopping Sertraline tomorrow and instead trying Escitalopram with Lamotrigine so fingers crossed. I feel something of a human guinea pig right now.


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

If it wasn't for ZZzQuil I would never sleep... I take it 7 days a week. Crossing fingers I don't eventually build a tolerance to it, but I know I will lol.


----------



## Benjavaz (Mar 16, 2018)

I use valerian root. It also helps with anxiety and temporarily reduces feelings of Depersonalization and Derealization and will help you sleep. The only unpleasant side effects that I've come across so far are slight nausea and extremely vivid dreams.


----------

